# DND Announces more Armoured Vehicles for Afghanistan



## stukirkpatrick (17 Oct 2003)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/feature_story/2003/oct03/17_f_e.asp 

OTTAWA - The Canadian Forces (CF) is sending more armoured vehicles, with crews, to Kabul, Afghanistan, for use on Operation ATHENA, the CF participation in the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). This is the result of a reassessment by Canadian and ISAF commanders in theatre of the current security and threat situation in the Kabul region. 

"We have known from the beginning that this is a dangerous mission, and our troops go into theatre not only with that knowledge, but also with the training to protect themselves," said the Chief of the Defence Staff, General Ray Henault. "That said, we should never hesitate to reassess the threat and take every measure to ensure the safety of our troops. These extra vehicles should provide our troops more options to carry out their missions. Every member of the CF who deploys does so with pride and the conviction that he or she is going to make a difference. For that, they accept the risks that come with the job. They simply expect our support, and that is what they are going to get."

The LAV III armoured vehicles, plus the people to operate them, are scheduled to arrive in Kabul by mid-November. The Bison armoured vehicles will arrive in theatre shortly after. The plan is to send the vehicles by air to minimize delay. The crews and technicians require some mission-specific training before they deploy, also by air, to Afghanistan. One additional South African-built commercial mine protected vehicle, will also be sent to Kabul to aid in proving routes safe from mines.

Canada is currently contributing about 1,900 troops to the mission in Kabul. The Canadian contingent in ISAF comprises a Battalion Group, a Multinational Brigade Headquarters, CF airlift elements, a National Command Element, a National Support Element, and some additional staff for the ISAF headquarters in Kabul. Currently, ISAF involves about 5,000 troops from about 30 nations.

In February 2003, the international community asked Canada to help maintain peace and security in Afghanistan by contributing troops to the UN-mandated mission in Kabul. Canada agreed to participate in ISAF for one year, in two six-month rotations beginning in August 2003.

-30-

Note: The exact number of vehicles will not be released due to operational security concerns.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My question is, do you think it will help any, with patrolling activities around Kabul, or if it is partly to reassure the public?

Armour is not my field of knowledge, but from what I‘ve heard, they need small vehicles for their inter-city operations.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2003)

One one side you have, im told, air conditioning inside the LAV3‘s. If so thats awesome.
On the down side trying to drive through a packed market or navagiate down roads better suited for little cars and draft animals in a 30 (?) ton armored vehicle would make me (if i was a driver) get gray hair.


----------

